# airbnb - Calgary?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

We may be traveling to Calgary in early March for a week-10 days or so.
Considering booking (a small condo?) thru airbnb. Have never used airbnb before. (It would be in the 'Marda Loop' area? of Calgary (SW?), which of course we're not familiar with.
Just wondering if anyone has any general tips.advice etc. for using airbnb. Or, if any 'Calgarians' in here have any comments, advice?


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

What is the purpose of the trip? To see the city? Banff? Family in Calgary?

I ask because I don't really like marda loop. It's located and meant for yuppy commuters. It looks good on paper and everyone seems impressed if that's your postal code, but there's hardly any shops or restaurants in the area, I found it terribly boring when I stayed there for a week and don't get what the hype is about. Mission is probably the best situated neighborhood for a tourist IMO. It's very close to all the restaurants, and is right next to the river with some lovely parks, although in early march I don't know what you'll be doing outside all that much in Calgary. There will be lots of slushy/frozen chunky dirty snow. Anywhere along Elbow drive down to chinook mall is also quite nice.

Banff will be challenging in march too, and may be a disappointment for you. Lakes are frozen, roads bad, snow and cloud may obstruct the views. Unless you're making an excursion out there for the excellent skiing, of course.

Edit: Used airbnb and VRBO a few times. Check both for sure. I get the impression that the younger crowd uses airbnb and older folk use VRBO, fyi. These condo rentals I find to be good deals for a week or more, but for just a few days the service fees, cleaning fees and inconvenience make up too much of the cost and make staying in a hotel cheaper and easier, and more flexible.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....thanks pete... good info
purpose is to visit family (daughter & hubby).... they live in that area, and yes, you're right on!
they fit right into the 'yuppie' category ! 
if it's any help, they live near the 47th ave /20th street area?


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Will you have access to a car while in Calgary? Can your daughter and son-in-law be counted upon to drive you everywhere? If you have a car, then your options are wide open. If you need to rely on public transit then it is probably best to find a place closer to one of the C-train stations. 47th ave and 20th street SW is not close to a station so you'd be bussing it. 

The Mission district that PeterK mentioned is a great area, It is just south of 17th Ave and 4th St S.W. You can walk to the shops, restaurants and pubs on 17th avenue and to Linday Park and the Repsol centre. You can even get to the stampede grounds in a few minutes and there is a C-train stop there. 

Kensington area is also interesting and transit is pretty good. You can walk or bicycle downtown from there. 

Inglewood located East of the city is nice if you are careful where you stay but don't plan on walking or biking anywhere from there. It's a typical East-end gentrification area. 

If you will have a car and don't care about proximity to any attractions, you can find a cheap hotel or motel on Macleod Trail south. Traffic can be bad at certain times though, particularly if it snows. Speaking of snow - the weather can be unpredictable in March. Pack for warm sunshine and snow because you can get both - sometimes both in the same day.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

kids have cars. not really going to be doing any 'sight-seeing' this trip, but might consider the mission dist. as mentioned.
one question: would you consider the mission district to be within reasonable walking distance to the kids' location- 
47th ave /20th street area?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

olivaw-just re-read your post: [ISpeaking of snow - the weather can be unpredictable in March. Pack for warm sunshine and snow because you can get both - sometimes both in the same day.][/I]
thanks for heads up.....but we live in NL.....we check the weather HOURLY!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jargey3000 said:


> kids have cars. not really going to be doing any 'sight-seeing' this trip, but might consider the mission dist. as mentioned.
> one question: would you consider the mission district to be within reasonable walking distance to the kids' location-
> 47th ave /20th street area?


Mission district is NOT within reasonable walking distance of 20th St/47th Ave (nothing is really within walking distance of that location). But there are definitely a few pubs and restaurants iin the Marda Loop 33rd/34th Ave and 18-22nd St area to satisfy immediate concerns with a short car trip, and it is not much further down 14th St SW (by car) to get to the 17th Ave strip. Spouse lived in Marda Loop for decades.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> kids have cars. not really going to be doing any 'sight-seeing' this trip, but might consider the mission dist. as mentioned.
> one question: would you consider the mission district to be within reasonable walking distance to the kids' location-
> 47th ave /20th street area?


Depending on where you are in Mission, it could take about an hour to walk to 47 the ave and 20th street . It would be a nice walk but too long for me. 

If you decide to stay closer to your kids, the area that they live (47th Avenue and 20th Street SW) is an affluent (middle class/upper middle class) and well maintained neighbourhood. Most of the neighbourhoods within walking distance of there are also very pleasant. I would not hesitate to take a casual walk during the evenings. It is not close to the C train but Crowchild Trail (highway) and 50th Avenue is well served by bus transit. The military museums are located at Crowchild and 44th ave. Worth the visit if you have the time and interest to wander over.

It's difficult to know your relationship with the kids. Some people like their independence and want to pop by for a visit or two. Others want to spend as much time as possible and expect to be given personalized tours and three meals per day. 

LOL - I didn't realize you lived in NL. Calgary weather is mild compared to yours. 

Will you be getting up to Banff and Lake Louise while you are here? Any chance that you will be able to drive the Icefields Parkway between Lake Louise and Jasper? It's beautiful.


ETA: Altared is right. Marda Loop does have a few restaurants and bars. They are located on 33rd Avenue, just West of Elbow Drive. It is not as tourist friendly as Mission but you probably wouldn't regret it if proximity to your kids is of primary importance.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

olivaw said:


> Will you be getting up to Banff and Lake Louise while you are here? Any chance that you will be able to drive the Icefields Parkway between Lake Louise and Jasper? It's beautiful.


Can be quite brutal in March. Unless one wants to go in the Hot Springs in Banff or Radium, or go skiing/snowshoeing, I'd avoid all those places in winter.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> Can be quite brutal in March. Unless one wants to go in the Hot Springs in Banff or Radium, or go skiing/snowshoeing, I'd avoid all those places in winter.


I wouldn't hesitate as long as you check the weather forecast before you go. We have taken friends and relatives into the mountains in March and have never found it unpleasant. Heck, in the 80s I used to camp in an old soft top tent trailer in Jasper and Banff.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Re: walking. Not a chance, especially in the winter. In addition to the distance, there's a big *** hill to get up from Mission towards Marda loop as well. I'd just stay right near the kids, or on Macleod in a hotel like olivia says if you plan to only have a car part of the time.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

peterk said:


> Re: walking. Not a chance, especially in the winter. In addition to the distance, there's a big *** hill to get up from Mission towards Marda loop as well. I'd just stay right near the kids, or on Macleod in a hotel like olivia says if you plan to only have a car part of the time.


A hotel on Macleod Trail in the 42nd Ave SW area is an option as it is relatively easy to drive south on Macleod Trail to Glenmore Trail and then west to Crowchild Trail and then north on it to the 50th Ave exit that is essentially right on top of the 47th Ave/20th St residential area. I am not aware of any other hotels anywhere close to the Mount Royal/Marda Loop/Garrison Woods area.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....you guys have no conception of NL weather in 'the terrible month of March'... why would you?


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Grey Eagle Casino http://www.greyeagleresortandcasino.ca/ is close to Marda Loop....cheap as well and decent. Glenmore Park & Weaselhead Flats is right there for nice walking/jogging etc to help you forget you are stuck in Cowtown.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eder said:


> Grey Eagle Casino http://www.greyeagleresortandcasino.ca/ is close to Marda Loop....cheap as well and decent. Glenmore Park & Weaselhead Flats is right there for nice walking/jogging etc to help you forget you are stuck in Cowtown.


I hear ya eder! thanks.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OK UPDATE: spoke to daughter last night....apparently the area we'd want to be in -if we use airbnb or vrbo- would actually be ALTADORE not Marda Loop.....does that make any difference to above comments...
(i'll have to get a map & actually have a look...)


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> ... ALTADORE not Marda Loop.....does that make any difference to above comments...


Probably not. Look at your map - Marda Loop is on the northern edge of Altador (33 Ave SW).
Bring up the airbnb map, lots in the area from $82 to $206. Oh, I see your daughter's place listed :unconscious: (kidding)
Have a good trip!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Altadore and Marda loop are pretty close to each other, but I don't think necessarily an easy walk. Calgary is not great for getting around to visit without a vehicle. If you are in altadore or Marda loop, you are in the Car to go area. If you stay at the GRey Eagle, you pretty much will have to get a car.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Probably not. Look at your map - Marda Loop is on the northern edge of Altador (33 Ave SW).
> Bring up the airbnb map, lots in the area from $82 to $206. Oh, I see your daughter's place listed :unconscious: (kidding)
> Have a good trip!


haha! wonder if she'll give me a good rate!


----------

